# turntable and making it work



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

So right now I have the atlas TT on my layout it works great but its just too small. I at one time had a walthers 90' that i bought and the guy had it modified to a atlas TT to turn it but, have no idea what happened to it (I have the atlas TT that was with it but not the 90' ) . So what I am wondering is should I build it the way he did it or should I use the 90' and motor it with the drive unit. 

I would like to do it without the atlas unit but want to have it on a rheostat. I dont have any idea how those work like will I be able to turn it left or right and it will follow the way I turn it?


----------

